# Watches for people who destroy watches.



## chinacats (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a problem with watches...I use cheapo's because I tend to destroy them in one way or another...mtn biking, snowboarding, skateboarding, and about any other thing that will make you fall down and scratch the hell out of a watch. I want one that can take some abuse and not show it (meaning that the face won't get so scratched that I can't read the time. I also would prefer something that if it gets lost will not bother me but so much. Must be waterproof and shockproof. Shopping on a rather strict budget so less than $100 would be nice (please don't laugh but all my money goes into kitchen knives).

Thanks


----------



## chinacats (Sep 27, 2013)

Tried to edit but too late...Been looking at Seiko 805k2 I saw on rakuten, if anyone has any experience with them I would appreciate the feedback or other recommendations.

Cheers


----------



## ecchef (Sep 27, 2013)

I like this thread. Haven't worn a watch for more than a week in decades 'cause I've broken every one.


----------



## Customfan (Sep 27, 2013)

Sounds like casio's G-shock might be the way to go! :cool2:


----------



## Stumblinman (Sep 27, 2013)

Do they still make Swatch's with the rubber bands ?


----------



## Twistington (Sep 27, 2013)

This might be something for you... will keep you below $100.


----------



## franzb69 (Sep 27, 2013)

gotta be g shock!


----------



## gic (Sep 27, 2013)

g-shock, a basic one is $40-50 on Amazon for example


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 27, 2013)

I use a Gshock as my work watch. Tough as nails.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 27, 2013)

I've got a collection of g shocks, they run from $40 to over $500...very tough. Try the Mudman series; within your budget, and has added protection.

(You can pick up a Mudman off eBay for around $80. Your local Champs or Finishline will have them for $100.)


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 27, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> Do they still make Swatch's with the rubber bands ?



There are actually Swatch stores popping up in Malls all over. They run $90 or more these days, but are made with Swiss movement....


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 27, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Tried to edit but too late...Been looking at Seiko 805k2 I saw on rakuten, if anyone has any experience with them I would appreciate the feedback or other recommendations.
> 
> Cheers



I do like Seiko. I have an automatic, which can be a pain if you don't wear it daily. Also it looses a minute or two a week....


----------



## Dream Burls (Sep 27, 2013)

Try this one. Built like a tank and only $2 million.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies folks. Going to try an inexpensive G-shock that I found on Amazon and will report back.

Cheers


----------



## Kyle (Sep 27, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Tried to edit but too late...Been looking at Seiko 805k2 I saw on rakuten, if anyone has any experience with them I would appreciate the feedback or other recommendations.
> 
> Cheers



The Seiko 805 is part of the Seiko 5 series. They are well known for being very dependable, especially for how budget friendly they are. It's hard to go wrong with this watch. They're very classy and can be dressed up or down with a cheap strap replacement. I'd definitely go for one of these over a G-shock, but I don't much care for digital watches.


----------



## eaglerock (Sep 28, 2013)

seiko black monster is my workhorse


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 29, 2013)

This is real popular with watch afficianado's and near your budget:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EWEQ44/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ecchef (Sep 29, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with Traser? They look pretty solid.


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a Traser type 3 tritium tactical. Similar in appearance to the Air Force watches in the past, but with really good night visibility and accuracy within 2 seconds a month. Excellent watch.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 30, 2013)

i love my Casio Pathfinder. it is almost bombproof.

shop Costco. add that extra layer of protection with their no hassle return policy


----------



## chinacats (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the recommendations everyone! If I manage to destroy this one I'm going to try a Traser next though I also liked the Orient. NoChop, I really would've preferred to get the mudman series but all the ones I saw were strictly digital. So far I like this one, but again my test is how durable it is.

Cheers!


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 6, 2013)

i can attest to gshock watch toughness. you can throw that up higher than a phone post at least 50 times and it will not crack or break. i've done it. i've also tried whacking the face of the watch on cement walls and other things while it was on my wrist, these things are tough. but then those were gshocks of old (i'm not sure how the new stuff compares to the old school stuff), and back when i was a kid that didn't know any better. i broke it probably after probably whacking the watch on a wall like 300 times. (yes i was being stupid!)

the gshock i had (two of the same thing) was the old school squarish design that had no moving parts, forgot what model they were. i liked it to so much i bought a second one. 

=D

[video=youtube;BzXt_dFFWgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzXt_dFFWgY[/video]

[video=youtube;v_KCjT_TCUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_KCjT_TCUI[/video]


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 6, 2013)

I own this watch and haven't destroyed it yet. We've been through some knarly sh!t together. 




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 6, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> I own this watch and haven't destroyed it yet. We've been through some knarly sh!t together.


[/QUOTE]

Looks like you haven't tested any knives for 'shaving' sharpness recently  

Good ideas in this thread, I may want to go back wearing a watch also, have to look what is out there.

Stefan


----------

